# unwanted subscriptions



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i keep opening my control panel to my subscribed threads and there is always a load of ones i havent subbed to, whats the deal with this and is it just me or is somebody else getting it?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I got one, I subscribed to "like a boss's " winging about girls hating him thread !!!!!! WHY WOULD I DO THAT !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I got one, I subscribed to "like a boss's " winging about girls hating him thread !!!!!! WHY WOULD I DO THAT !!


LOL i have managed to stay away from that thread completely :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i have managed to stay away from that thread completely :lol:


I have subscribed


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> i keep opening my control panel to my subscribed threads and there is always a load of ones i havent subbed to, whats the deal with this and is it just me or is somebody else getting it?


In your UserCP settings, are you set to automatically subscribe to any thread your post in?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope, just checked.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope, just checked.


Possibly threads that you've been mentioned/tagged in?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah, I may have to look into that


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have been getting them too, think it's something to do with Tagging!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I have been getting them too, think it's something to do with Tagging!


me too now, its gay!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> me too now, its gay!


It's annoying eh @Fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tw4t @Conscript

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yep, that stuck it in there @Lorian can u sort this out lol or @Katy or @fcukinganyoneplease!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumping subscription with new post


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> yep, that stuck it in there @Lorian can u sort this out lol or @Katy or @fcukinganyoneplease!!!


You'd probably need to opt-out of the tag emails.

Look in your Settings > User Tagging section.

Is the 'Disable Thread Tag Emails' box ticked?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have disabled tag emails now, i kinda liked that feature, just not adding to the subscription @Fatstuff can i tag myself to try it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've opted out of virtually everything. Us old folk don't react well to change:no:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed that I have subscribe to a few myself, without actually having done it, lol....not bad considering I don't know how to do it anyway...hahaha

- - - Updated - - -



Lorian said:


> You'd probably need to opt-out of the tag emails.
> 
> Look in your Settings > User Tagging section.
> 
> Is the 'Disable Thread Tag Emails' box ticked?


Oop! didn't see that, will go do that now.


----------

